# Let's see those Christmas lights!



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Who is the Clark Griswold of TLF?!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/qrUWICtryQU


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> Who is the Clark Griswold of TLF?!


I believe he goes by Clark W Griswold. The W stands for @Ware.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the Clark Griswold of TLF?!
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Got some minor adjustments to make. Went for the all white look this year!



Made the welcome sign recently. Wood burned 1x8, dremeled the lettering.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> Got some minor adjustments to make. Went for the all white look this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Made the welcome sign recently. Wood burned 1x8, dremeled the lettering.


That looks beautiful. Very crisp and clean. Love the sign too.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > Got some minor adjustments to make. Went for the all white look this year!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


>


I love the big colored C9s on a small home. Looks like a ginger bread house!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Aawickham78 said:


>


Super clean! I like the window wreaths too.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@MarkAguglia Thanks! gingerbread is what i was going for. The bulbs on the roof are actually only c7s. The smaller LEDs are brighter than my older c9s around the windows. I would highly recommend upgrading to the commercial grade lights over one you can find in the big box stores.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

The tree needs to be another 10' taller :nod:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> The tree needs to be another 10' taller :nod:


Is there anything you don't do better than me and most of the population?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Here's my lights, just not installed yet. Not happy with how long it took for them to get out of the door of the supplier. Supposed to rain Sat-Mon, so looks like I'll be making custom strands come Tuesday.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > The tree needs to be another 10' taller :nod:
> ...


I suck at pretty much every other aspect in life :lol:


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Here's mine. First year decorating the house.


This is my neighbors across from me. Their house always looks nice.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I kept it simple this year. My front door changes colors every 15 seconds and I put a white tree on my balcony.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I got almost all of my lights up except for my wreath and star. I've been super busy this past month and today. If you look closely, the flamingoes are in the forest!

I went with the same supplier that Ware did, and I'll make sure that I order well in advance nest year. I could only afford to do the house this year. I plan on doing more next year. I still have some from years past and I'm debating on putting them along the fence line. I'll see how it looks tomorrow night.





The lights go all the way around the house, including both sides. Yep, I illuminated the empty lot side too. 


We had some spooky fog tonight, so I wanted to show what the brightness was from the street.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

My simple setup. I want to add a single star, maybe ~12' above the house, supported by an inconspicuous fiberglass rod.



2 min vid of it:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> Here's mine. First year decorating the house.
> 
> 
> This is my neighbors across from me. Their house always looks nice.


Both look great!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My kids prefer I go with the "Christmas took a dump on the yard" decorating strategy.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Updated mine a bit...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine. First year decorating the house.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> Here's mine. First year decorating the house.
> 
> 
> This is my neighbors across from me. Their house always looks nice.


Nice! I think Christmas lights always look best when you've got a few neighbors who also decorate.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

First time outlining the house this year. Got the professional kit from Christmas Designers. I have it measured out now where it is all one strand with splice points in between start/stops to make it easy in the future. I'm thinking next year I will light up the palms more and front bushes and outline the driveway with the same C9 lights. Glad to see they are starting to make LED's that have the same color as incandescent lights.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JollyGreen said:


> First time outlining the house this year. Got the professional kit from Christmas Designers. I have it measured out now where it is all one strand with splice points in between start/stops to make it easy in the future. I'm thinking next year I will light up the palms more and front bushes and outline the driveway with the same C9 lights. Glad to see they are starting to make LED's that have the same color as incandescent lights.


Looks great!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> My kids prefer I go with the "Christmas took a dump on the yard" decorating strategy.


"Christmas took a dump" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I just came across this topic. I love Christmas lights!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I don't think it's possible to have too many Christmas lights.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I don't think it's possible to have too many Christmas lights.


+1


----------

